# Shy Bunny



## wannabedonnac (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a little maltese yorkie from a rescue about a year ago. She is still very timid. She is scared to death of my roommate. She hides under the bed. She has gotten better since I got another dog. She loves other animals but she is so scared of people. I wish she wasn't so timid. She acts like a cat when people come over. And she shakes constantly when other people hold her. Any advice about my shy bunny?


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a rescue dog who was initially very timid as well. 

My recommendation... treats, treats, and more treats. Know what her threshold is. Does she run away when the door rings, at what point does she run away from your roommate? Start there and give treats. For example, if she gets nervous when your roommate looks at her, have your roommate look at her and then you give her a treat. She will start to learn that when people look at her it means GOOD things. Essentially you are changing the connections in her brain to mean "other people mean great things" versus "other people mean run, hide, and be scared." My dog has gone from barking and running away from strangers on a leash to actually approaching them!

Good luck!


----------



## wannabedonnac (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the problem is that she doesn't respond to food. Lately I just take her with my places and let her walk without her leash with me. And I don't let her get into her bag unless we're sitting. Small breakthrough at a party. The first time ever she hopped outbid her bag and hid under my feet but it was to get a piece of chicken so that's a step in the right direction!


----------



## wannabedonnac (Feb 7, 2013)

Also my apartment complex is all outside and gated in so I let her and Louise explore out there Louise loves it and the bunny usually stays really close to me but sometimes gets adventurous. Also, I've had her over a year.


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

Does she not respond to food, or does she only respond to high value food? For example, my timid dog will not eat "dog treats" when she is in a stressful situation so I buy cheese cubes and sausage links to feed her during these sessions. Experiment with foods that your dog LOVES and then use those in these situations.


----------



## wannabedonnac (Feb 7, 2013)

I try lots of stuff. One day she'll love cheese and the next day she won't touch it.


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay, I'm trying to come up with something so bear with me. What you MIGHT (strong might) be describing is her threshold. Will she eat the cheese when she is perfectly relaxed? If so start small.... maybe start with giving her cheese when she decides to come into the living room. I don't know your dog, but try to begin to pair good things with any good behavior that starts progress towards your ultimate goal. Maybe she gets nervous when the other dog leaves the room. Start giving her cheese (or something she likes that day) when the dog starts to walk away. It would seem a bit strange that a dog just "stops" liking a food, especially one that they generally like a lot so my guess would be (and I really have no clue) that she is getting to nervous to care about eating.


----------

